# My WIP



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry, nothing but an announcement really.

I was hoping you all could start to visit my Blog, i will soon be starting a WIP for my totally undeveloped SM army. 

Note: SOON. Not tommorrow, but soon enough.

Ill announce when it has actually started.

Which, i guess, i could've done and not made this thread at all. :roll:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Updated!

http://www.heresy-online.net/weblog.php?w=4


----------

